# Another Residency Question



## mooseb61 (Nov 8, 2005)

If you live in a non civil service communtiy, can you claim residency preference in the next closet civil service town/city? If not and you do live in a small non civil service town are you basically out of the running for a civil service job unless you move to that particulat city/town?


----------



## sully161 (May 2, 2002)

no, you can't. You are out of luck unless you live in a civil service community.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

u might not be outta luck, but it willbe alot harder to get on. It depends on a few factors: your vet status, if the town u want to work in is hiring, how many residents are on the list, how many a town is going to hire.
i was a nonresident/vet/ and 16thon the list in the townt that i got hired in. & they were hiring 5.


----------



## zebra3 (Feb 28, 2006)

If I'm not mistaken you can request to be placed on the Transit Police list, but that is probably a larger pool of candidates.


----------

